# Working holiday visa + freelance



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm Canadian and the working holiday visa scheme is quite new for Spain. According to the Spanish consulate in Toronto, if you plan to stay in Spain for more than 6 months, you are issued a 3-month visa within which you must apply for a work authorization and foreign identity card in Spain.

I just read on wikipedia that although the visas are being granted by the consulates, when the visa holders arrive in Spain, the foreigner's office refuses to issue them with a work authorization. Therefore, the visa runs out after 3 months and the visa holders are forced to return to Canada. 

I'm a freelancer and I have a contract with a Germany company. Just wondering if anyone had any information about the possibilities of applying as autonomo and thereby getting an identity card with a working holiday visa.


----------

